# More Fish Picture Practice



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I took a few more practice pictures this morning attempting to get better pictures of individual fish. I still need to improve my technique. I am using a Canon Rebel with a standard 58mm lens on a tripod and have the zoom at minimum. I have the internal flash on, a shutter speed forced at 200, and ISO set at 1600.

This first picture is from a couple of weeks ago with all set to auto and taken from about 10 feet. 









These last two have the settings as above and are taken from much closer, about 6 inches.


----------

